# My Boas



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey fellow GTAA'ers, it's been a while since I have been here. Currently I still have my 180G up and running but have swapped out all my Malawi Cichlids for a group of 11 Frontosa.
Recently I have also taken up Boa collecting! I currently have 5.
1. Male Coral Sharp Albino 5' (Stryker)
1. Female Common Boa 7' (Sahara)
1. Female Suriname Boa 3' (Suri) 
1. Female Super Ghost Boa 3' (Powder)
1. Female Brazilian Rainbow Boa 4' (Maya)
Newly added:
1. Female Hypo Het Anery Boa 6' (Cinnamon)
1. Female Dumerils Boa 2' (nameless for now) Suggestions?
Here are some pics. Pics of the Super Ghost & Suriname to follow...Just letting them get settled in.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap!!

First off, love the fronts!

But the snakes are stunning... I really miss our corn we had. I wish I could share having a snake with my daughter. My husband is not very fond of snakes but he did like the corn. 

Where do you usually get your snakes? Did you pic some up from the show?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that a snake in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? Oh...it's a snake.

Beauty of a snake!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Cid, very long time! Thanks for the comment. I have never actually been to a reptile show/expo but I plan to attend CRBE this month. My Brazilian and my common Boa were purchased from Big Al's, the rest have been purchased online thru private sellers. I haven't gotten picks up yet of the Suriname or the Ghost but I will soon!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well here they are, meet Suri & Powder my Suriname Boa and Super Ghost Columbian. I really need to get a better shot of Powder, lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

love that brazilian rainbow boa!!!!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

@Shark She is currently up for sale...snake and enclosure 3'x1'x1' melamine with glass doors $250


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice snakes! Glad to see that you did not name your snake after Tom Cruise's daughter.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha If I had it was purely coincidental...I don't follow celebs and wouldn't know what his daughter's name is.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ooops, I did it again. lol.

Welcome the newest member to my snake family, the Dumerils Boa


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Cinnamon, my Hypo Het Anery Boa. She and my Sharp Albino have been hooking up...babies will be here in a few months!!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Just to be a responsible keeper of snakes I thought I should mention a few things. Yes they are adorable when young and stunning as adults but with age comes size! Be sure to research the specific animal you are intending to buy and know it's food and housing requirements, special needs, etc. That cute little snake you see in the pet shop display could one day be a 10 foot plus eating machine and require more than one person to handle it. I have 7 boas currently and here is their feeding needs so far. Mind you this is about a 6 week supply but you'd be amazed at how quick 6 weeks go by.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

any discount to GTAA on your future albino boa babies?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> any discount to GTAA on your future albino boa babies?


Ofcourse, if there is interest I can provide a good price. I'm not in it for the profit so expect to see them at very low costs. Not only are these two capable of producing albinos, the can produce Snow Boas...chances are only about 1 in every 16 but you never know.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohh.... <3 Damn. When my zoo goes down in numbers I think we will have to get a snake again. I do miss mine. 

Stunning snakes!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Cid, I have gotten quite passionate about them. I'm going to have to take on a part time job just to support my addiction...lol


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very attractive group of snakes.. I've always liked snakes, but I've never had the space to keep a large one. If I were ever to see an Indigo Blue Racer, though, I would have a very hard time turning that down. They are a truly stunning native North American constrictor species, literally a deep, jewel tone indigo blue colour. 

After they shed their skin they shine like highly polished lapis lazuli. I had the opportunity once to handle one at the Ross Allen Reptile Institute in Silver Springs,Fla., when I was in my teens. Sadly, my Mom was never a fan of reptiles.. I am lucky she let me keep my turtles, but I'd have loved to have one of these beauties. 

Indigo Blues are not gigantic snakes. Most hit 8 or 9 feet max. But I don't think they are ever traded, and it may not be legal to trade them. I believe I read awhile back that they're endangered, in large part because of the ever growing population of escaped pet Boa snakes that have established themselves quite successfully in the Florida Everglades, where the imported Boas are outcompeting the native constrictors for all their resources. 

Such a shame.. as you say, you need to know what you are getting into before you get a snake like these, because they do grow to be quite large and require a lot of feeding and care. A big responsibility, and they are not necessarily that easy to rehome or sell, once they achieve some size.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Of all the boas, i've always thought the Surinames to be most beautiful. I'd love to keep a BCC, but my parents can barely stand my hog island lol. Stunning collection


----------

